# castration



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Ive Just booked Jet in for the 3rd MAY for his castration... I am super nervous.... he is soo scared and nervous around people he doesn't know, Im so worried and Ive got to leave him there till the afternoon


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Laska was neuter a month and a half ago, I understand you perfectly!
Everything will be fine, you are doing the right thing.

And it's of course normal to be nervous. I looked all around Vienna to find the "perfect" vet to operate him and that made me feel a lot better. I saw him falling asleep and it was so awful but I wanted to be with him till that moment.
If you need to talk, I am here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You be brave, and maybe Jet will be too! Just in case you don't have Jet used to a crate, you might start having him in a crate for short periods now. He will wake up in a crate like cage and if he is used to such a confinement, it will help. I actually requested that they put my chi's carrier IN the cage, since they love their carriers. (ferret carrier)


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

its my normal vet that I go to im just worried incase any thing goes wrong... and because he is a very nervous and scared dog in general.....  He doesn't go in a crate... he did when he was younger.. he was okay.. do they crate them afterwards then? Ive booked the day off work so I want to be called straight away .. I don't want him sitting him in there for hours because I don't he will be scared


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My moms chi Rocky got neutered a couple weeks back. He is a nervous and anxious dog. He also has some fear aggression issues. He was okay. When they wake up, they are still too groggy to totally care about what's going on around them. The vet techs at my moms vet actually were petting rocky and everything.

They have to crate them after surgery until they are positive that there are no complications and the effects of the anesthesia have mostly worn off. My vet called when the surgery was over and then called a few hours later when Toby was given the "all clear". 

It will be okay. Afterwards you'll wonder why you were so worried. We all worry, but when you come out the other side you know you made the right decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> My moms chi Rocky got neutered a couple weeks back. He is a nervous and anxious dog. He also has some fear aggression issues. He was okay. When they wake up, they are still too groggy to totally care about what's going on around them. The vet techs at my moms vet actually were petting rocky and everything.
> 
> They have to crate them after surgery until they are positive that there are no complications and the effects of the anesthesia have mostly worn off. My vet called when the surgery was over and then called a few hours later when Toby was given the "all clear".
> 
> ...


Ashley said everything I would have said. 
I worried over it with Jaxx but a couple days after it was done other than the stitches you would not have known anything was done.
Someone here suggested getting a baby Onsie for after surgery. I am so glad I did. It made it so he could not get to his stitches and didn't need to wear a cone. I still made him wear the cone at night just to be safe.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone you have made me feel a bit better. It doesn't help that I am a worrier anyway, i will probably get him a baby onsie for him for the day, and a soft cone for him at night, i saw some the other day on a website. I have booked it for a friday and have it off so i can be with him for a few days after so i know he is alright! I always worry to much lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jetsmumx said:


> Thanks everyone you have made me feel a bit better. It doesn't help that I am a worrier anyway, i will probably get him a baby onsie for him for the day, and a soft cone for him at night, i saw some the other day on a website. I have booked it for a friday and have it off so i can be with him for a few days after so i know he is alright! I always worry to much lol x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are a part of our lives and a part of our heart so it is natural to worry.

We will be here for you and if you need someone to talk to that day give me a yell


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck to him! I'm sure he won't need it and will be just fine. I'm a worrier also, but like you, I realized it needed to be done. They will keep him afterwards to make sure everything is okay and make sure he can pee, etc. on his own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jetsmumx said:


> Thanks everyone you have made me feel a bit better. It doesn't help that I am a worrier anyway, i will probably get him a baby onsie for him for the day, and a soft cone for him at night, i saw some the other day on a website. I have booked it for a friday and have it off so i can be with him for a few days after so i know he is alright! I always worry to much lol x
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's totally natural to worry. I was a wreck when Toby was neutered. I am confident everything will be good 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

You are not alone... Pico goes in tomorrow for his dental ? extraction and xray. Im nervous...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

We had Ike done a few weeks ago. I was really nervous, he did good and all was well.


----------

